# Toilet Tantrum in Australia



## fbb1964 (22/5/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-05-21_toilet-tantrum-in-australia.html

*Toilet Tantrum in Australia*
Posted 21st May 2021 by Dave Cross





There is something strange about the disproportionate way prohibitionists tackle the issue of teens vaping; they seem to have a curious fixation on banning trips to the toilet. It started off in America where ignorant school leaders locked off toilets - then removed cubicle doors. Now the madness has spread to loons in Australia.
“_Sandburg Student Caught Vaping in Locker Room_,” ran the headline of a local paper in the United States in 2015. For some reason, a single student having a vape was considered shattering news in the editorial department. It can only be presumed that the previous week was devoted to coverage of an area man who had suddenly remembered what he went into the kitchen for.

School districts were going bananas over the new vape “_epidemic_” that never was. Bernards and Bridgewater-Raritan school districts called teen vapers “drug users”, and School principal Fran Thompson took the decision to close all but one set of school toilets.

“_This has caused some students hesitation to use the restrooms. Students and parents have requested that we do something to address these issues_,” she said. But she didn’t address their concerns and carried on regardless.

As we reported at the time, one parent was quick to respond: “_Students are only allowed to use one bathroom now located in a far section of the school. How crazy is that? Is this really the proper procedure to take? What if a child feels ill, or for whatever reason needs quick access to a bathroom? This is not going to solve the issues at hand_.”

Now it’s being reported that people in Australia have failed to learn from that disaster. Aquinas College on the Gold Coast has taken the absurd decision to lock up all of its toilets too because of “_behavioural and students_ [SIC]_ welfare concerns_”.

That the school can’t use an apostrophe probably goes some way to explaining its stupidity on tobacco harm reduction matters.

Its parent letter stated: “_'No student will be denied access to the toilet or to leave class, with teacher permission. 'From today toilets will be locked during class time. They will be reopened during the transition between Periods 1 and 2 also between Periods 3 and 4_.”

The local news station reported that vapes “continue to plague school yards across the country.”

This claim has been made many times without evidence. One the rare occasion that photographs have been published it has been noted that a handful of devices from a school roll of 1500 (give or take) is hardly evidence of a serious problem.

Aquinas College hasn’t responded to Planet of the Vapes’ request for a picture of confiscated items.

“_People who have been using e-cigarettes compared to those who are non-e-cigarette users are three times more likely to transition to tobacco cigarettes_,” lied Ms Chris McMillian of Cancer Council Queensland.

How would you feel about your child not being able to access a school toilet in an emergency?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 4


----------



## zadiac (23/5/21)

Tell the kids to just piss on the floor in the class. They'll stop their shit very quickly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (23/5/21)

But the bogs stayed open during the years of sneaking off for a fag, bizarre! I really don't get the whole hysteria about youngsters vaping, yes it shouldn't be encouraged and in a perfect world teens wouldn't be attracted to vaping but chances are those which are would be those attracted to smoking instead if vaping didn't exist!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## DavyH (23/5/21)

Gawd almighty. It’s time for someone to do a shot for shot remake of Reefer Madness with pods, mods and mechs substituted for doobies. Maybe that will show how ludicrous the entire panic really is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------

